# some ones poured zaino on my car.



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

this is my first time posting in the showroom so hope i can do mine,steves work justice.it was a early start about 6;30 in morning i arrive at steves house a fellow detailer on here who together we set about removing the light swirls and trying the zaino range out.
we was hoping to achieve a shine and glassy wet look finish to car but ill let you all be judge if we achieved that or not.

steve had never worked on the mazda3 sport but as he said "was a pleasure to work on it and to discover that there are some nice subtle curves to the car,also very nice inside"

onto the main event so to speak,

first up the wheels washed,then the snowfoam,clay,decon,polish,wax,dress up bits

List of Products
* wheels washed with Autobrite very cherry,agitated by e z detail brush,and a soft vican face brush,after a good clean sprayed with autobrite purple rain

*wheels later polished and sealed with Planet Polish wheel seal & shine,tyres dressed with Pinnacle black onyx gel

*after jet wash ,bodywork treated to Autosmart Actimoouse snow foam

* shuts,trims ,nooks and crannies,with Autosmart G101,later polished up with AS tango

* washed with Deeper detail lave shampoo,Adams washpad

* Autobrite gentle clay,with Autosmart reglaze as lube,to be fair hardly anything came off,apart from one little bit

*after wash down,and a dry onto the polish stage

*used mainly wolfgang total swirl remover,taking lots of paint depth measurement before and during with the pd8 guage

*pads today were the farcela black finishing for 90% of the work,removed a lot of swirls in the very soft mazda paint
* some bigger scratches etc were banished with a scholl orange polishing pad and some s17+

*after a wipe down with a mix of 50/50 IPA and DI water,to remove any polishing oils and /or residue

* used Zanio today so z2 mixed with zfx activator,a wipe down with z6,another layer of z2,another wipe down with z6,and finally a wipedown with z8
impresssed with the range as so easy to put on and remove and leaves a very slick finish,pity no full sun shots

* galss cleaned with autosmart glass cleaner and the trims etc treated with Auto Finesse revive

anyway now for the photos


































































































































































must say was very impressed with what we achieved that day we started 6:30 and was done at 4:30 in afternoon.and will look forward to some of the zaino range in post.thank you for reading

just a little update date from 22/7/12 i must say really happy with zaino product so much so that iv been on spending spree and added few zaino products.anyway on with the photos no before as only had slight dust covering car.
snowfoamed using actimousse,washed using z7 with 2buckets,rinsed then applied z6 followed by z8.used z-cs on wheels and plan on applying z-cs to car in near future.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Good Job
Roof reflection shot is amazing!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice detail, you can't beat black reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

winner!!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work there matey. :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great!

Glad to see that he is working on black ones. I've got one here for him :buffer::wave:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The roof refection looks spot on, the whole car is glassy in appearance, nice Car :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

cracking job there matey 

looks lovely.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

just a quickie from me

look back later as i will be posting a walk around real life video

got some cracking curves on it has this black beauty

loved the grey bit in the front bumper and th curves on the bonnet

was a pleasure working with you Richard
i in return got me boiler and gas fire serviced wins all around

:buffer::thumb::buffer::thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice work and results, snow foam looks mega thick .


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

here is the promised video and a few more pics enjoy


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job done, :thumb:.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great reflections


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

can i ask what you used/process involved for getting exhaust to that level. it looked pretty baked to begine with and results were great!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Suberb job, a great turn around from the morning.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job guys


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there :thumb:


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

DnB Mad said:


> can i ask what you used/process involved for getting exhaust to that level. it looked pretty baked to begine with and results were great!


i used #00 code wire wool with meguiars nxt metal polish got about 80% the real baked on stuff used a drill with a sanding flap wheel on inside of exhaust.hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job dude!
The car looks awesome now... :thumb:

Never heard of Pinnacle black onyx gel before but it does look great IMHO!!!
Does it sling? Tell us a little something about looks, durability etc. if you can


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

skorpios said:


> Great job dude!
> The car looks awesome now... :thumb:
> 
> Never heard of Pinnacle black onyx gel before but it does look great IMHO!!!
> Does it sling? Tell us a little something about looks, durability etc. if you can


as it was first time using zaino im looking forward to seen results over time durability,looks etc so yes ill be keeping people updated who want to know how i got on with the product.
i used megs tyre dressing before but pinnacle is sooo much better it was steves product so may be he can update more than i can but i did not notice no sling on car after driving away unlike i have found with megs some times


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

don't u just love a shiny black car,well done


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks great! Steve is getting better and better!

Black cars look great - when they are clean!


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cracking work guys, long day but well worth it!! Another top job from Steve


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

jonnystuartuk said:


> Looks great! Steve is getting better and better!
> 
> Black cars look great - when they are clean!





sav1000 said:


> Cracking work guys, long day but well worth it!! Another top job from Steve


cheers guys

but richard more than played his part as well

any one like my video yay or nay,,might do some more


----------



## 200 Alex (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks great mate. Gives me some confidence in the bunch of Zaino products I have just purchased! 

Great job.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Video is good Steve. It was mucky to start with. Had he run out of shampoo at home? :tumbleweed:  Dirty boy!

Those roof reflections look great :buffer::thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome reflections!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Had he run out of shampoo at home?:thumb:
i left it like that on purpose honest:lol:

thanks for kind words steve i did me best and happy with how it turned out


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

200 Alex said:


> Looks great mate. Gives me some confidence in the bunch of Zaino products I have just purchased!
> 
> Great job.


was my first time and im mightly impressed with zaino

very easy to work with

ave got a white one soon to do with it


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

iamrichard123 said:


> Had he run out of shampoo at home?:thumb:
> i left it like that on purpose honest:lol:
> 
> thanks for kind words steve i did me best and happy with how it turned out


well onwards and upwards now matey


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> well onwards and upwards now matey


 just keep your phone at hand tho im not ready for flying the nest just yet:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great reflections and fantastic finish. Top work


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

very nice what you reckon to the ultra mousse?
And that zaino sounds good just a bit confuseing with all the numbers:lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

chrisc said:


> very nice what you reckon to the ultra mousse?
> And that zaino sounds good just a bit confuseing with all the numbers:lol:


yes all then numbers ha ha but its a good combo

ultra is nice and thick nd cleans as well the longer you leave it


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

Zaino makes your car invisible?

This car must belong to the Predator lol.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work Steve, I also rate the VC & PR from Autobrite. It's all I used on ly wheels. How do you rate the Snow Foam? I can see it is foamy, does it clean well compared to say Magifoam? Also they refer to it as a TFR, so can I assume it strips the LSP? We need to meet up at some point & have a chat.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

NIce work gentlemen, there are some very shiny cars motoring around south yorkshire thanks to Steve's personal crusade to get everyone detailing


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

deano_uk said:


> NIce work gentlemen, there are some very shiny cars motoring around south yorkshire thanks to Steve's personal crusade to get everyone detailing


thank you dean im still looking for a black focus and a white 5

have you seen em matey


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work Steve, I also rate the VC & PR from Autobrite. It's all I used on ly wheels. How do you rate the Snow Foam? I can see it is foamy, does it clean well compared to say Magifoam? Also they refer to it as a TFR, so can I assume it strips the LSP? We need to meet up at some point & have a chat.


well i was using magifoam and ran out so im now trying acti

they are very similar in the thickness stakes, i think that acti is a bit better at cleaning ,and it doesnt seem to linger around for maybe a day or so
as for stripping lsp ive started to use it on my work car
i wash as normal,and use a quick detailer , and ive not noticed any drop off in protection

well have to have that chat and a cuppa soon,


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

anybody got any thoughts on the video

yay or nay


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Yay my man nice little treat for all of us.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Soul Hudson said:


> Yay my man nice little treat for all of us.


actually saw my little un doing a school project and thought hmmmmm i could do that

so from now on expect a few more once ive been on mr speilbergs directing for beginers course


----------



## Jordan93 (Sep 24, 2011)

looks really nice mate, cant believe the difference from start to finish


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Jordan93 said:


> looks really nice mate, cant believe the difference from start to finish


thanks matey
richard the owner enjoyed doing his first full detail
i broke his claying/buffing cherry so to speak


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> actually saw my little un doing a school project and thought hmmmmm i could do that
> 
> so from now on expect a few more once ive been on mr speilbergs directing for beginers course


It's interesting to see a change from the norm of before, during and after pics etc looking forward to the feature length presentations.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ay0iph


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

just updated photos from yesterdays effort


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!!!

I love Zaino products, they are really easy to use and leave a very unique finish. Z8 is a killer product too. Superb photographs too, 50/50s are great.


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

im new to detailing but iv picked up so much info from steve using zaino range is really down to working with steve and got to say leaves amazing finish.
was happy with z6 but z8 just gives the paintwork the waw factor 
you used z-cs martyp?
thats my next job


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking very nice in the sunshine there my detailing buddy
the fleck in the paint really now visable
so you liking the zaino range,easy to apply aint it and you will be able to keep it that way for a while now
loving the reflection shots especially this one

http://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q582/iamrichard123/P1010182.jpg


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks steve im happy with results


----------

